# Pretty sure I have a Bartholin Abscess..Could this effect my baby?



## Croc-O-Dile

I remember having what I can only describe as a small-ish bartholin cyst a couple times in the past, but never got it checked out because it went away in a day or two and my STD checks always came back clean so I figured whatever it was flushed itself out. (I couldn't put a name to it until recently)

I just recently (as in last month) had a UTI AND a yeast infection. I took care of both, or so I think. My MW hasn't seen me since then because of insurance problems. (long story, I'm switching doctors though)

Last night I started getting a swelling like pain down there, but thought nothing of it until today. It hurts to have anything touch it (undies, pants, my leg, ect.) And doing anything hurts. I'm pretty sure it's a bartholin abscess. Could it be because of my UTI?
I'm going to make an appt with my new doctor, but if she confirms that it is, could this harm my baby?

:cry: I feel like my whole Woman Hood is falling apart since getting pregnant. I've never had a problem with it before (aside from the possible cysts) and now it's damn near falling off! :nope: Sorry girls, that last part was me ranting.


----------



## xerinx

Nothing to worry about hun... i had a few whilst pregnant but they dont effect the baby. I hope it heals soon for you.

The doctor told me that he could give me something that would get rid of them but i couldnt have it untill baby was born. 

And lil man is here i dont have them any more!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:hugs: Thank you!
I found some stuff online about how to get rid of them, but I couldn't find anything on what to do if you're pregnant.

I saw that having a warm soak helps it, but do you think that would be okay, because I thought we weren't supposed to soak in the bath while pregnant? :shrug:


----------



## xerinx

You can bath as much as you want pregnant just not too hot.

In my last 3/4 months i lived in the bath!!! Try drawing it out with hot salty water it will sting and will take few times before it works but it does work eventually.

:hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'll have to try that, because it's quite uncomfortable. I still have that tripple-antibiotic cream from my yeast infection, and on it says it can also take down inflamation, so I'm going to call my MW tomorrow and see if that would work in taking the swelling down.


----------



## xerinx

Yea it might.

I would advise you to see doctor tho as they shouldnt come back and with you saying you have had one before it might be worth seeing what he/she can do for you. Antibiotics should clear it up if its not too big hun.

Just sit with nothing on (where possible!!) Let the air get to it and it will stop things rubbing it :)


----------

